# hello from Ottawa Canada



## biscuit (Sep 17, 2006)

Nice site. Just returned from the Battle of Britain memorial at the Canadian Aviation Museum. I have some video's of the fly past by the Lancaster, 2 Hurricanes, Spitfire and Mustang. Not sure if I am allowed to post them.

Thanks.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 17, 2006)

Welcome to the site, hope you enjoy it here.

Why would they have a Mustang fly by at the BoB memorial?


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 17, 2006)

maybe a photo bird


----------



## evangilder (Sep 17, 2006)

To give the Americans a feeling that they made a difference in the BoB.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 17, 2006)

i can't see any problems with him posting the videos? did you take them yourself?


----------



## biscuit (Sep 17, 2006)

Yes the vidoe's are mine (taken with a digital camera). The Mustang I believe is from M.Potter's collection. Mr. Potter was the pilot of the Spitfire. Visit his site Vintage Wings of Canada - Les Ailes D'Epoque du Canada.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 17, 2006)

Why would there be a problem with him posting them. Once a member of this forum you can post just about anything as long as it is the rules, especially if it is about WW2 aviation.


----------



## Hunter368 (Sep 18, 2006)

Welcome biscuit,

Don't be shy about posting, just follow the rules.


----------



## biscuit (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks, will give it a go.


----------

